# Payment (or not!) of State Pension



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Whilst here in Spain my friend at home has been sending us photos of any mail we receive. A couple of weeks ago she sent us one from DWP in which Chris was asked to confirm his address! If he had moved would he please tell them the new address.
We could have phoned them but opted to have her send the letter here and for him to sign that he was still living at the address they had on record.

I have just been checking our joint account and lo and behold they have not paid his last fortnightly payment!

What on earth is going on?

Two possibilities spring to mind. 
One is that the solicitor handling his Asbestosis claim has made contact with the DWP to ask for all his NI records in her efforts to track down all his previous employers and this has caused them to wonder why they are getting enquiries from solicitors. Perhaps she gave a wrong address?
The second is that we are building a bungalow in our garden which, of course, will have a different address. I cannot see how they could know this is happening?

Chris thinks that they are checking if he is still alive and stopped paying him in order to get the quickest response


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is an annual event, if there s ANY suspicion that you might not be living there they stop it and it is often a very lengthy process to get it restarted.

Replying to the letter may work, but often doesn't, similarly ringing them may have a positive outcome but may well not as the call handlers that answer the call do not have the authority to do such things.

The DWP are literally a law unto themselves - it took us 18 months to sort such an event before where they had simply "forgotten" to put the word FRANCE. On the envelope so, needless to say Royal Mail said it was " undeliverable". It therefore sat in their returns box and they could not be ar**d to do anything more.....

Good luck, they may well next send a certificate to prove that you are alive, which requires an official stamp to verify.....


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

From our experience this is not an uncommon occurrence, normally they send a form which requires authentication by a person such as doctor solicitor etc.
As Dave mentioned above, on one occasion I also had my pension stopped because they had not received their form back, however for me a phone call explaining I'd never received the form and confirming my French residential address, saw a swift response with a new form to me in a few days which was completed and returned.
My pension and arrears were very quickly paid to my bank.

It seems they simply want confirmation you are still alive.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MyState Pension just goes straight into my UK bank account and has done for 6 years.


No questions.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Remember that there's a DWP office in Dereham, by the Council Offices (near Greentrees).

Go and give them an earful when you get back home.

Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That is my point, Geoff. Even if we have moved, which we haven't, they should still continue to pay the money into his bank account. If the bank account had been closed I could understand it. Why the address query? Is big brother watching and knows that we are in Spain??? I have been VERY careful not to mention anything on any open social media sites about our holiday plans. I heard that insurance companies are refusing to pay out on houses left empty when the owners splash it all over social media that they are on holiday. Anyway, even if we had moved to another country then why would they stop his pension?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> MyState Pension just goes straight into my UK bank account and has done for 6 years.
> 
> No questions.


Where do they think your official residence is Geoff?

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do us a favour Gordon and go give them an earful


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes we get the annual are you still breathing form to be signed by a person of good standing.
I sign my wifes and mine with a flourish and press an official looking stamp of a local builder onto the form. It works.

If they want round pegs in square holes, give em round pegs.!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I get my chiropodist to stick his stamp on, along with a squiggle it proves I am still here....😊


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the list of acceptable people being able to sign.
MP, Politician, Clergyman, Lawyer, etc. Might as well add second hand car salesman and Council Worker.
I have put Lay Preacher on a few friends passports.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I like the list of acceptable people being able to sign.
> MP, Politician, Clergyman, Lawyer, etc. Might as well add second hand car salesman and Council Worker.
> I have put Lay Preacher on a few friends passports.
> 
> Ray.


Pastor Ramon. I like it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I was a Billy Graham convert and became a Baptist Lay Preacher till I saw the 'light'. True.!

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Last time I signed a passport I had to put my own passport number on it and that could give them a trail back to see if my professional qualifications were genuine.

Gordon


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Where do they think your official residence is Geoff?
> 
> .


I do not know what the DWP think it is, and I doubt if they have ever asked.

I declared some years ago to HMRC that I am no longer Resident in UK and am touring in a MH. This for the purpose of Non-residential rules on CGT if I sell my house.

It is very comfortable here in the Ether - I am spaced out all the time.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> Last time I signed a passport I had to put my own passport number on it and that could give them a trail back to see if my professional qualifications were genuine.
> 
> Gordon


Interesting.

I doubt whether my passport number links me to being called to the Bar at Gray's Inn in 1977. And I am not registered as a Practising Barrister as I never did Pupillage to qualify to practise.

But I suspect that differentiation would fly over any but the brightest Civil Servant.

But they like to pretend they are 'on the case' even if not.

Geoff


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I doubt whether my passport number links me to being called to the Bar at Gray's Inn in 1977. And I am not registered as a Practising Barrister as I never did Pupillage to qualify to practise.
> 
> ...


Who knows the machinations of Government Departments?

My expectation is that NOW, unlike previously, the system immediately checks that my name and passport number are in agreement: if not, investigate.

Possibly it then checks that my stated profession links to some other database. For example, as a teacher I WAS on the Dept for Ed lists and Teachers Pensions pay me every month. IF I didn't appear on one of those, investigate.
IF I said I was a Social Worker (something which I did for a few months 55y ago) I would not expect to be on any SW lists, so investigate. PERHAPS they would accept my answers following a letter/phone call?

Given that "sovereignty" was a siren call in the Brexit debate, I would hope that issuing a UK passport would be treated with the utmost attention.

Gordon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> ............
> ............. I would hope that issuing a UK passport would be treated with the utmost attention.
> 
> Gordon


I'd have thought that as a measure to prevent the forging of British passport brexit would be the ultimate one. I imagine the market for forged British passport will soon become very limited. And of course there are many far more useful passports which could just as readily be forged.

Even for an illegal who mysteriously wanted to stay in the UK unchallenged and Irish EU passport would be a lot better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DWP are a real PITA, we moved here in November 2018, I rang them in January to tell them (thought Liz had done it) the stopped my pension straight away, they then badgered us for bank statements which we kept sending by registered post, they kept losing them, in July last year I made a complaint, I got to speak to someone with their own brain, it was all sorted out in two days, they paid direct into the bank, then a week later they told us we had to pay some of it back.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why are they stopping pensions when people move house? We are still the same people with the same entitlement to a pension so why does a house move trigger such an action?
If they were sending cheques then it is perfectly understandable that they would want to stop them. In the case of the direct payment to bank account there should be no need. Even if the pension should be stopped for some reason (and I can only think of death) they could recover the sum over paid from the same bank account.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Why are they stopping pensions when people move house? We are still the same people with the same entitlement to a pension so why does a house move trigger such an action?


I am on Pension credit Pat, this means we can only have a max of £10k in the bank, we had around £80k once we'd paid for the new house and solicitors etc, what really pee'd me off was that the extra cash wasn't the reason in the end, it was just that we had moved.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What is it, though, about moving house that causes them to cut off someone's pension? I just don't get it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Been here for over 14 years, never had any trouble and all the post comes to this address whilst the pension goes into my UK bank.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Exacerly Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The French are good at cutting off your phone if you ask to change anything. 

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all


i suppose i will have to ask about getting my pension soon as it is due to start in november

i bet that will give me some agro

barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Been here for over 14 years, never had any trouble and all the post comes to this address whilst the pension goes into my UK bank.


My pensions go direct into my UK bank.

However, most correspondence goes to my house address in UK and Royal Mail re-direct it to a friend in UK, who filters it and sends me what is important.

I would be reluctant to give my Polish address to e.g. DVLA for driving licence. Although I may soon change to a Polish licence.

Interestingly I had to recently establish where I am 'Tax Resident'. I have declared for years that I am not 'Resident' in UK, although all my income arises there and is taxed there. HMRC confirmed that I am 'Tax Resident' in UK and the Polish Tax authorities have accepted that. Not that it makes much difference as there is a Double-Taxation Agreement between UK and Poland, which preceded EU and will exist beyond Brexit.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> My pensions go direct into my UK bank.
> 
> However, most correspondence goes to my house address in UK and Royal Mail re-direct it to a friend in UK, who filters it and sends me what is important.
> 
> ...


I bet you still get the winter fuel payment Geoff. They stopped mine cos we live in 'tropical' France.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> morning all
> 
> i suppose i will have to ask about getting my pension soon as it is due to start in november
> 
> i bet that will give me some agro barry


You can ask for a 'Pension Forecast' online Barry just to start the ball rolling.
You can get it paid anywhere you chose when it's due.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I would advise having it paid into your UK account Barry, then you can choose when to change it into € otherwise each time its paid into an € account you get the rate of the day if you get what I mean.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

powerplus said:


> morning all
> 
> i suppose i will have to ask about getting my pension soon as it is due to start in november
> 
> ...


From memory, Barry, it all went very smoothly. Until now we have not had a single problem. Just this weird problem with the first payment in January.

Do you think they spy on us and have wondered if Chris is still alive? All documented on here but including heart attack, pericarditis, pneumonia, double knee replacement, triple hear bypass, asbestosis. Have they totted them all up and decided that they ought to check that I am not claiming his pension fraudulently?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I bet you still get the winter fuel payment Geoff. They stopped mine cos we live in 'tropical' France.
> 
> Ray.


Well you must have told them you moved to France - own goal.

Anyway you were posting recently that your house is well-insulated, so you should not need it.:wink2:


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all


i did get a pension forecast last year and it seemed quite good compared to some friends

it might be because i was supposed to work an extra year ( fat chance )

i have not had to pay any tax for years but think i will go over the threshold in november once i get my pocket money from boris

luckily i have a friendly accountant that sorts out my friends wifes finances for me

my wife says i just dont like having to do anything that involves concentrating as it just winds me up


barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did anyone defer their State Pension in order to get a bigger allowance? I looked into it but concluded that the figures did not make it worth while unless I lived to be really old. Was fed up enough with the daily grind so thought I would take it on the due date. 
Also, judging by elderly relatives, most people slow down and spend less in their declining years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> What is it, though, about moving house that causes them to cut off someone's pension? I just don't get it.


For me it was a change of circumstances which I am bound to report, I could take the **** and inform them I won £6 on the lottery at the weekend, and that I paid Paypal for my eBay fees.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> For me it was a change of circumstances which I am bound to report, I could take the **** and inform them I won £6 on the lottery at the weekend, and that I paid Paypal for my eBay fees.


I found officialdom does not have any sense of humour Kev. Try American immigration and you will be deported.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My favourite get back was to rub candle wax over any space that said "Reserved for official notes".

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Did anyone defer their State Pension in order to get a bigger allowance?


Yes, I did Pat. I think I deferred for a couple of years - they were paying 10%+ at the time, not sure what it is now. I did the maths n reckoned I needed to live to 84 to break even. Quite a few years to go! 


raynipper said:


> My favourite get back was to rub candle wax over any space that said "Reserved for official notes".
> 
> Ray.


Love it!! You are such an anarchist Ray!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Did anyone defer their State Pension in order to get a bigger allowance? I looked into it but concluded that the figures did not make it worth while unless I lived to be really old. Was fed up enough with the daily grind so thought I would take it on the due date.
> Also, judging by elderly relatives, most people slow down and spend less in their declining years.


Yes I deferred it for 6 years i.e. till 71 while I was still working part-time and had two occupational pensions in payment. I am now near 78 and have just broken even on what I missed for those 6 years, net of tax that is.

The calculation was somewhat different then because deferrment was attracting an extra 10.4% pa, but is now only 5%. With rises in the pension with the triple lock my pension that would have been about £6,000 pa is now £12,000. So from here on I am making a nice profit.

Geoff


----------

